# 4-H Showmanship question...



## Shantarskiye (Apr 15, 2009)

I have shown goats in 4-H for 8 years going on 9, and just last year realized this problem :sigh: (It was the first time in showmanship that I had to do this!) 

When in showmanship, the judge takes my goat and wants me to walk to the other end of the show ring to take that persons goat, do I walk in front of all the goats? Or behind? Or does it depend on where the judge is standing? :? 

~Shantarskiye (no, not really my name :wink


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

you ALWAYS want the goats between you and the judge.. But if your at the head of the line.. walk at the fronts of the goats.. not behind


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep Walk in front of the line. I really do not think a judge will think twice when you go. When I do that and I take that lead goat and tell them to go to the end or where ever to get the goat, I do not care how they go as long as they listen to me and go to the goat I told them to go to. I have had kids look at me like I was speaking in some foreign language. Just listen to the judge and go to where they tell you. If you are not totally sure ask.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

that happend to me last year, i walked in front. i really dont think it matters, like the others said.


----------



## Shantarskiye (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you!! That really helps!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

the biggest thing is to remember to move the new goat that you take one step foreward and then reset her up. This shows the judge that you think you know how to set that animal better then the other handeler.
beth


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

When switching animals in line, walk around to your animal opposite the side of the handler, and take a look at the animal you are about to take. Usually a good judge will ask you about the goats conformation, so when taking the goat, assess the animal, so when you're asked you know what you're talking about!


----------

